# Cupcake in the City



## happatk (Oct 11, 2009)

*Day one recap:*

After a 3 hour drive to North Carolina, Cupcake and I meet. She's terrified at first, but the rescue woman takes her out of her cage and hands her to me. Cupcake sits on my chest silently, her chest heaving, eyes bulging, and white hair flying everywhere and sticking onto my black shirt.






I gently stroke her, but she remains livid. Suddenly, she hops onto my shoulder, claws digging into my chest. Now MY eyes are bulging, and the rescue woman helps me put her into her little carrier.
















We close the deal, and Cupcake and I are off, into my car and onto the highway. After a three hour car ride, we arrive in Richmond, VA. I slide Cupcake out of her carrier and into her new home. Tentatively, she explores it, more curious than frightened.











As the night goes on, Cupcake spends most of her time on her potty, refusing to move, and looking as if she's surrounded by hungry wolves.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 11, 2009)

Isobel is going through the same sort of thing...with time, quiet...and exploring...I think the trust will grow and we will get to see more of our buns personalities!

Glad she found a good home with you!


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 11, 2009)

My new girl, Daizi is having a harder time adjusting to me than my other 2 did. It will take time with yours just as will for orchid and myself.I find the bonding process fun though! Gives em a reason to overly cuddly and love my new bunny :biggrin2: I cant wait for Daizi'a personality to come out!! Good luck, make sure to keep us updated! and of course, you can never post too many pics


----------



## happatk (Oct 11, 2009)

*Day Two:*

All through the night, I could hear Cupcake doing all the things she wouldn't do while I was watching her: drinking, eating, playing, digging. By the time I woke up, I found a huge pile of bunny poo outside of her litterbox and surrounded by toys. I put the poo in its proper place, the litterbox, but Cupcake got mad at me for sticking my hand in her cage and she jumped on my hand.

Though Cupcake wouldn't come and sit with me at first, offerings of yogurt covered treats taught her that I was her friend.










After I sat by her cage for a while, she even started playing with her toys in front of me:
















Here's a really cute video of her playing with the purple bath scrubbie:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4001704697/


She even got the courage to explore the area outside of her cage.





Here are some other random pictures of Cupcake from today:























And for those who asked about her eyes, I believe they're grey or blue:







Welcome home, Cupcake!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 11, 2009)

That is so sweet..love her name tag


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 11, 2009)

She looks like a very happy bun.


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 11, 2009)

aw cute name tag


----------



## missyscove (Oct 12, 2009)

Cupcake is really cute!
I'd be careful with the bath scrubby though, it looks like something she could easily eat but probably shouldn't.


----------



## happatk (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's the Cupcake video, plus music:

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/RBvt8SfwkIY&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## happatk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Day Three:

*Cupcake and I are spending a lot of time together. She is not afraid to run up to me and sniff me all over, and I return her affection by rubbing her gently, combing her hair, and using a wet finger to rub her face and head like the House Rabbit Society's book suggested. 

She even followed me to the bathroom today, lol!

No new pictures/video because, frankly, I am too busy having fun with Cupcake.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 12, 2009)

Very cute video!!!!!


----------



## Seras (Oct 12, 2009)

OMG! Very cute pics!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Very cute video!!!!!


:yeahthat:


----------



## myheart (Oct 13, 2009)

*happatk wrote: *


> *Day Three:
> 
> *No new pictures/video because, frankly, I am too busy having fun with Cupcake.



:biggrin2: That's what it's all about....

myheart


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 13, 2009)

Very cute video! I like the very beginning with her rolling around the blue thing. Lol. I forget the name of those things.


----------



## happatk (Oct 14, 2009)

*Recap of Day Four(10/13):*

Cupcake and I cuddled on the floor this morning. She was acting so sweet that I decided to let her run into the bathroom and have fun. 





Later on, I found out that she had peed all behind the toilet. Whoops.


I was gone for a while after that, but when I returned, Cupcake greeted me and we cuddled some more.







Deciding that she needed more room to run, I expanded her cage to cover pretty much my entire room. Heh, sheâs a spoiled girl.











At dinner, I offered her a bunch of parsley and cabbage and she went nuts for it!

















***NOMNOMNOMNOM***










By morning, she had eaten it all!!!




Hereâs another cute video of Cupcake:




[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/9Igfn62rc1s&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

I'm going to compile all of my footage of her sometime today or tomorrow and make another cute music video.


----------



## happatk (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh, and I forgot to say that I made her teeth chatter while I was rubbing her neck. She even laid herself out for me!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 14, 2009)

OH u r doing such a nice job with her. Love all the pics and videos


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 14, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 15, 2009)

Great photo's and movies. Cupcake is so adorable.


----------



## happatk (Oct 15, 2009)

*Recap of Day 5 (10/14):*

I woke up to a crash and a thump. Then, lo and behold, I see a little bunny head peeking up at me over my bed. Cupcake has finally discovered the second floor of her cage!







I rewarded her with her first carrot since she's been with me, and she was more than delighted with it:






In seven hours, all traces of the carrot was gone. 

The rest of the day, Cupcake chilled around her/my room. 








She's definitely comfortable with me around, letting me sit by her and pet her and even walk over her. When my friends come over. however, she hides in her cage until they leave. I'm fine with that though, as they're a bit too handsy for my liking. 

I spent a lot of time cleaning out her cage and litterboxes because I'm leaving her with my friend for tonight while I get my teeth yanked out of my mouth. : /

She'll be fine, I'm sure. Can't help but worry a little though.

Tomorrow, Cupcake has her first vet appointment since she's been with me. I think she has an ear infection or mites because she keeps scratching at her ear, and I want to get her filmy eye checked out to make sure it's nothing very serious.

A new Cupcake video will be uploaded tonight, I promise.


----------



## myheart (Oct 15, 2009)

Cupcake certainly looks like she is taking control of the household well enough.  Sounds like she is getting you trained right off the bat. 

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 15, 2009)

I think Cupcake has trained her slave well.


----------



## happatk (Oct 15, 2009)

Lol, she really has. I'm totally devoted to loving on her, and she knows it and uses it to her advantage. I don't like letting her run around the bathroom and hallway because I know she wants to pee everywhere, but when she goes up on two legs next to my bedroom door, I can't say no. It's terrible, lol.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2009)

A slave must please the master, so its only right she gets everything she wants.


----------



## happatk (Oct 16, 2009)

*Recap of Day 6 (10/15):*

I left Cupcake in the care of my friend while I went to an oral surgeon to get all my of wisdom teeth pulled. My friend sent me regular updates during the day, along with pictures, so here goes:


















I did get word from her that Cupcake has figured out how to escape from her cage and has been romping around under my bed and computer desk. Darn genius rabbit. Ah well, I'll figure out how to re-configure her cage once I see her later today (10/16).


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2009)

*happatk wrote: *


> I did get word from her that Cupcake has figured out how to escape from her cage and has been romping around under my bed and computer desk. Darn genius rabbit. Ah well, I'll figure out how to re-configure her cage once I see her later today (10/16).


Some people think rabbits are not smart.

I hope you feel better soon, I can definelty relate to the discomfort your going through with your teeth.


----------



## happatk (Oct 17, 2009)

*Recap of Day 7:*

I went to get Cupcake for her vet appointment and discovered that she had completely destroyed my room. Hay, poo, and paper were scattered everywhere, and she had shredded the nifty cardboard I had used to surround her cage. Sigh. I've been cleaning since then, but I'm still not done. 

As far as good news goes, Cupcake is perfectly healthy, woo hoo! I've been worrying for nothing. 

Now, back to cleaning up after my little monster.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 17, 2009)

Seeing her makes me want a hotot! I love the eyeliner! Your video is sooooo cute!


----------



## happatk (Oct 20, 2009)

I've neglected to update this blog for a few days, but I have a nice video to make up for it. Here is a compilation of Cupcake's adventures in the city thus far:

[quicktime=320,256]http://www.facebook.com/v/180941613139[/quicktime]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 20, 2009)

Very cool video.


----------



## happatk (Oct 21, 2009)

Last night/early this morning, Cupcake actually licked me! And she wouldn't stop, either! Woo hoo, she loves me!

On the down side, she's taken to pulling the entire wall of her play area's wall out of where I put it in order to create a gap in it big enough for her to squeeze out of. Le sigh.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 11, 2009)

U havent been around in ages...how is everything going...I miss the cupcake stories. I need more pics too


----------



## happatk (Nov 11, 2009)

Lol, Cupcake's been good and is extremely spoiled. I'll take more pictures when I get the chance!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 11, 2009)

inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:


----------



## happatk (Mar 16, 2010)

Sigh, I haven't updated this in so long. I apologize. This past semester I've been studying in DC, so I had to leave Cupcake at home with my family.

Ironically enough, my mother, who never wanted me to adopt Cupcake in the first place, has fallen in love with the little furball.  How could she not?

I got to spend some time with her last week during Spring Break, but I didn't take any pictures.

I was shocked by how big she seems to have gotten in the 2 months since I've been gone. She looks like she's gained a pound (my mother keeps giving fruits and spoiling her, d'oh), but otherwise, she was the same ol' Cupcake.

At first, she didn't seem to recognize me, which was really sad. I tried to pet her and she batted my hand away like I was an enemy.

By the end of the week though, after much spoiling and nose rubbing, she was licking me to death just like before I left. 

Only one more month before I get to go home and stay home with my little furbaby.


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 16, 2010)

Cupcake is adorable and love your stories. Can't wait til your back home to send more! Truly a fun read.


----------

